# Fasten your tube clamps. Things are going to get expensive.



## nonreverb

Just got a notice from the Tube Store. The Canadian gov't is slapping a whopping 35% duty on all Russian tubes.
JJ's going to be a very busy company....


----------



## Budda

Damn.


----------



## Latole

I received this notice too;

Hi _ _ _ _ _ , 
The Government of Canada has applied a 35% duty on all tubes made in Russia. Unfortunately, this means a huge price increase and it will be applied as we receive new shipments of these tubes. This will affect the following brands.

Sovtek
Electro-Harmonix
Tung-Sol
Mullard
Svetlana
Genalex - Gold Lion

Thank-you,

Dan
thetubestore Inc.


----------



## Chito

Ughhh... hopefully I won't need any for now.
Thanks for the head up, @nonreverb.


----------



## tyler

Thank you!!! Better stock up!


----------



## Paul Running

nonreverb said:


> JJ's going to be a very busy company....


Going to see a lot of "Out of Stock" and "On back order".


----------



## KapnKrunch

I pulled the Tung Sol's out of my preamp yesterday and put in a couple vintage Brimar. 

I ain't "Putin" up with that bullshit. 

I'll bet he's sorry now!


----------



## Lincoln

Great time to set up a tube manufacturing facility in Canada


----------



## tomee2

Aren't there some made in China?


----------



## tyler

tomee2 said:


> Aren't there some made in China?


I could be wrong, but I think the only options for new tubes are China and Russia?


----------



## Okay Player

tyler said:


> I could be wrong, but I think the only options for new tubes are China and Russia?


Slovakia or Slovenia also. I always confuse the two.


----------



## Jim Soloway

Time for guitar players to become more open to newer technology. It makes no sense to be committed to technology that only comes from China or Russia. Trouble was going to happen eventually. Now it's arrived.


----------



## Budda

Jim Soloway said:


> Time for guitar players to become more open to newer technology. It makes no sense to be committed to technology that only comes from China or Russia. Trouble was going to happen eventually. Now it's arrived.


the only kicker here is the chip shortage currently happening.

Cant say I miss paying for yearly retubes myself.


----------



## Chito

Jim Soloway said:


> Time for guitar players to become more open to newer technology. It makes no sense to be committed to technology that only comes from China or Russia. Trouble was going to happen eventually. Now it's arrived.


I agree but my concern is, all these new digital amps have chips in them. Those chips keep getting replaced by newer ones. Like anything else that has computer chips in them, manufacturers move on without worry about supporting the previous versions. Just look at our computers, in a few number of years it becomes obsolete. I've been in the computer business for 45 years now even before most things were 'computerized'. A lot of those computers are now useless.


----------



## jdto

Chito said:


> I agree but my concern is, all these new digital amps have chips in them. Those chips keep getting replaced by newer ones. Like anything else that has computer chips in them, manufacturers move on without worry about supporting the previous versions. Just look at our computers, in a few number of years it becomes obsolete. I've been in the computer business for 45 years now even before most things were 'computerized'. A lot of those computers are now useless.


True, but for example, my Tone Master Deluxe Reverb sounds great and doesn’t need any upgrades. I guess if something fries on it, I’ll be screwed, but depending on tubes could also leave me screwed. Same with the Helix. They upgrade the firmware from time to time, but it sounds great as is. Can’t a lot of old computers still run, they just don’t have the power to run software that the new tech can run?


----------



## Budda

Chito said:


> I agree but my concern is, all these new digital amps have chips in them. Those chips keep getting replaced by newer ones. Like anything else that has computer chips in them, manufacturers move on without worry about supporting the previous versions. Just look at our computers, in a few number of years it becomes obsolete. I've been in the computer business for 45 years now even before most things were 'computerized'. A lot of those computers are now useless.


And when tubes run out? Or those who repair them pass on?


----------



## WCGill

And this just in:











*Attention All EHX Tube Customers*

Yesterday, Russia imposed a ban on the export of some 200 goods in response to the sanctions imposed on it over the current conflict in Ukraine. We have confirmed that the ban applies to our seven brands of Russian tubes. Currently, the ban is set to remain in effect until the end of the calendar year.

Given this export ban, we will not be receiving any further tube inventory for these brands. A myriad of pressures — including continued strains on the supply chain, escalating internal expenses, mounting inflation, and an ever-evolving legal landscape (particularly in light of the Ukraine conflict) — have created a very fluid and ambiguous environment. Until we can properly assess the impact of these factors, we will not honor any new orders or ship any more Russian tubes on back order.

Rock & Roll,
Mike Matthews
Founder & President​


----------



## Chito

Budda said:


> And when tubes run out? Or those who repair them pass on?


I'm not saying tubes are better or will last longer. Not into that argument about which will last longer or what have you. I am at the age where I am using what I like and not be worried about what will happen to my gear in 10 years or so. All I'm saying is these new amps are all dependent on chips that won't be around. Specially with the way technology is evolving.


----------



## Jim Soloway

Chito said:


> I agree but my concern is, all these new digital amps have chips in them. Those chips keep getting replaced by newer ones. Like anything else that has computer chips in them, manufacturers move on without worry about supporting the previous versions. Just look at our computers, in a few number of years it becomes obsolete. I've been in the computer business for 45 years now even before most things were 'computerized'. A lot of those computers are now useless.





jdto said:


> True, but for example, my Tone Master Deluxe Reverb sounds great and doesn’t need any upgrades. I guess if something fries on it, I’ll be screwed, but depending on tubes could also leave me screwed. Same with the Helix. They upgrade the firmware from time to time, but it sounds great as is. Can’t a lot of old computers still run, they just don’t have the power to run software that the new tech can run?


I think the answer is to realize that amps are now in the class of disposable technology and make your price decisions accordingly. I'm using a Quilter Superblock US. It was about $325 new and if I get a few years out of it, I'll have gotten my value out of it. For recording I'm now using the Scuffham S-Gear plugin. No hardware needed.


----------



## Paul Running

I believe that many of the performance issues in DSP is in the coding. A knowledgeable software team should put the time and effort into coding an efficient algorithm for an amp however, the demand for "we want it right now" doesn't leave much time for proper development...always in hurry-up mode...we are the problem.


----------



## jbealsmusic

I grew up in the computer age, where most people seem to replace everything in their household every 5-10 years. I'm a little more old school and don't always need the newest/fanciest thing. I generally get 10 years out of a computer before I upgrade. And, typically that's only because I'm trying to run a piece of software that has higher requirements than my old PC can handle.

In terms of gear, I generally don't bond with any gear well enough to keep it for that long. If I get 10 years out of any piece of gear (analog or digital), I call it a big win.


----------



## BDoubleG

I've never been happier to have a ToneMaster.


----------



## Chito

Jim Soloway said:


> I think the answer is to realize that amps are now in the class of disposable technology and make your price decisions accordingly. I'm using a Quilter Superblock US. It was about $325 new and if I get a few years out of it, I'll have gotten my value out of it.


That's exactly what I was going to add to what I said. Like anything else these days, it's all disposable.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Dang ! Bad time to need repairs


----------



## Wardo

I have some nice tube amps which ain’t gettin much use since I got a katana 100 and I’m no longer playing out anywhere so those amps could go apart from the fact that I do kinda like the sound of them.

As for computers, I don’t need anything particularly updated because I can cause enough shit with just basic word pro, voice dictation and an Internet connection or fax line.

Amps like the katana, if it blows up just get another one for 500 and turn the old one into an extension cab.


----------



## Budda

Chito said:


> I agree but my concern is, all these new digital amps have chips in them. Those chips keep getting replaced by newer ones. Like anything else that has computer chips in them, manufacturers move on without worry about supporting the previous versions. Just look at our computers, in a few number of years it becomes obsolete. I've been in the computer business for 45 years now even before most things were 'computerized'. A lot of those computers are now useless.


ok but my point is that the older tech is exactly that. How is that revered as more future proof? Thats what gets me. Tone of the device is indeed irrelevant to the discussion.


----------



## Chito

Budda said:


> ok but my point is that the older tech is exactly that. How is that revered as more future proof? Thats what gets me. Tone of the device is indeed irrelevant to the discussion.


You mean the tube amps are more revered as future proof? Well tube amps have been around for 50+ years now. So there's a tendency for people to think that it will last another 50 years since it has lasted that long. Which you can't say with anything that has computer chips in it. Anything that has a chip will have to be replaced sooner than later as technology moves forward.


----------



## player99

I think someone will come up with a NewTube style replacement socket device to keep the old amps running. If it's not already out there.


----------



## Budda

Chito said:


> You mean the tube amps are more revered as future proof? Well tube amps have been around for 50+ years now. So there's a tendency for people to think that it will last another 50 years since it has lasted that long. Which you can't say with anything that has computer chips in it. Anything that has a chip will have to be replaced sooner than later as technology moves forward.


 Im once again gonna point to 80s rack gear still kicking. And to a different path, synths.


----------



## silvertonebetty

jbealsmusic said:


> I grew up in the computer age, where most people seem to replace everything in their household every 5-10 years. I'm a little more old school and don't always need the newest/fanciest thing. I generally get 10 years out of a computer before I upgrade. And, typically that's only because I'm trying to run a piece of software that has higher requirements than my old PC can handle.
> 
> In terms of gear, I generally don't bond with any gear well enough to keep it for that long. If I get 10 years out of any piece of gear (analog or digital), I call it a big win.


I hear you on the gear and pc . My Mesa really is my oldest (owned) piece of gear at 7 ok that’s a little I got my silvertone in 2008 but that’s different my parents bought me that .


----------



## David's gas station

I did order last week. Price are already way up. 49$ for a 12ax7 and 52$ for a single 6v6… ouch!


----------



## Chito

Budda said:


> Im once again gonna point to 80s rack gear still kicking. And to a different path, synths.


Yeah there would be those things that will keep moving on. Not sure how much 80's rack gear is still being used and also with the synthesizers. Those are more specialized gear though.


----------



## Chito

David's gas station said:


> I did order last week. Price are already way up. 49$ for a 12ax7 and 52$ for a single 6v6… ouch!


Yeah but the price of everything has gone up like crazy!


----------



## tomee2

Jim Soloway said:


> I think the answer is to realize that amps are now in the class of disposable technology and make your price decisions accordingly. I'm using a Quilter Superblock US. It was about $325 new and if I get a few years out of it, I'll have gotten my value out of it. For recording I'm now using the Scuffham S-Gear plugin. No hardware needed.


I agree... anything built with surface mount chips is throw away if it breaks, unless the manufacturer keep replacement boards on stock. So if it dies.. pull the speaker, sell the cab, chuck the rest, buy replacement.

Non throwaway last forever tech is possible though...
My 1982 Peavey Bandit, and Special 130, are all discrete components except for 5 opamps and they're mounted in sockets.
And it's not just Peavey.. I'm sure the Tech21 combo amps from 90s will mostly be working for a long time, or all those mosfet Marshall amps from the 80s...


----------



## silvertonebetty

My uncle says 35% isn’t a bad jump.

I can understand the temporary stopping of orders from ehx because of the state of the country . But I do think that they should at least give their customers back their hard earned money .

take someone with a family or like myself, it can be hard to scoop up the cash it takes to fully retube your amp with quality tubes.

As for the government ? They can kiss my arse. I’m tired of listening to them and their constant complaining about the stuff they can’t help.


----------



## David's gas station

Tube depot still with ''lower price'' if someone need to retube. It wont last


----------



## zdogma

I’ve just retubed my Matchless and Two Rock with NOS US/UK tubes, hopefully will outlive me….


----------



## Budda

Chito said:


> Yeah there would be those things that will keep moving on. Not sure how much 80's rack gear is still being used and also with the synthesizers. Those are more specialized gear though.


how is a synth more specialized than a guitar? Honest question as I see them as musical instruments.


----------



## teleboli

Jim Soloway said:


> Time for guitar players to become more open to newer technology. It makes no sense to be committed to technology that only comes from China or Russia. Trouble was going to happen eventually. Now it's arrived.


THIS.

Don't buy the danm things at all.


----------



## tyler

David's gas station said:


> Tube depot still with ''lower price'' if someone need to retube. It wont last


Just checked Tube Depot for a couple KT88 options and it seems they’re out of stock.


----------



## alphasports

KapnKrunch said:


> I pulled the Tung Sol's out of my preamp yesterday and put in a couple vintage Brimar.
> 
> I ain't "Putin" up with that bullshit.
> 
> I'll bet he's sorry now!


Haha yes I'm sure this is the last straw for him


----------



## Mark Brown

Can I just say I really enjoy the title of this thread. Shows some initiative!
Ok it doesn't, it is literally creativity..... but thst doesn't have the same oomph.


----------



## Budda

tyler said:


> Just checked Tube Depot for a couple KT88 options and it seems they’re out of stock.


Try the tube store?


----------



## tyler

Budda said:


> Try the tube store?


How’s THIS for an increase. Last time I bought these tubes they were $52.80 each. I assumed the $73.06 was with the price adjustment.

Both of these screenshots are from TODAY!
















are from today!


----------



## tyler

Guess I should have jumped earlier. 😬


----------



## Mark Brown

No, we aren't gouging at all... we are just responding to market constraints. 

In other words... demand was exceeding our current and future stock levels so we bumped the price again to see how many suckers really need these things.


----------



## Eric Reesor

Analogue acoustic dialogue anyone? My dream has always been to build an acoustic speaker analogue of a guitar body. Excited from the back by electrostatic speaker technology. No tubes (valves) necessary because the speaker is an analogue of the source. If the warmth from tube amplification goes the way of the dinosaur then perhaps there are answers to the loss of warmth that digital sound produces through conventional speaker technology.

Digital control of the feed back and let the wooden box break in to create sweet tones much like an instrument does. Essentially a speaker which responds in the same way an acoustic guitar does.
Not exactly a high volume system for amplification in a cow barn rock concert setting with stacks of Marshalls piled up to the ceiling. But something somewhere in between the extremes we are used to today a rare place where the audience actually listens to what the musicians do at a distance.

HMMM hanging speaker guitars, crazy concept but not as nuts environmentally as using propane valves to create a *flame organ*. Just hope that the only good sounding ones can be made from decent wood that is sustainable like BC cottonwood or black poplar or baltic birch ply or whatever other than precious old growth timbers.

Just my two cents on the matter of tube amps and why they are so hard to replace for some musicians.


----------



## butterknucket

I'm lucky I came into a stash of NOS tubes years ago.


----------



## isoneedacoffee

Since the beginning of the pandemic, I have barely touched my tube amp. I went down a path of SS/Digital amps. I first got a Katana 50, then I got the Katana 100 head... I then got a red stripe Peavey Bandit - and shortly after sold the Katana 50. I am quite happy rehearsing with my band with either the Bandit or the Katana.

I would love to get some back-up tubes. But for now, I'll be primarily sticking with SS/Digital tech, at least until the prices come down. But perhaps this has created a more permanent shift in me. We'll see.


----------



## tdotrob

I ordered a few sets of matched svetlana EL34 for my shiva. Should last till I’m dead now, I have amps with those tubes going 8-10 years between changes.

Glad I enjoy a mix of tube, solid state, computer amp sim and modelling. Will always have an available option to play guitar.

Tonehub on my computer sounds seriously f’n good. Playing my tube amps cranked with my band is fun.


----------



## Dorian2

I've had all my tubes changed in the last couple of years. I don't play live any more so I'm good there. Also use the Fractal FM3, and if push came to shove, my '87 Peavey Bandit 65 is still kicking ass!!


----------



## DavidP

OMG, tube price spikes are getting as bad as gasoline!! Fortunately my 'tube vault' is still reasonably stocked to outlast me, since I've jumped on the Quilter bandwagon and divested my big iron 6L6 amps (only running 6V6 now).
Nevertheless, gotta wonder what my last pair of "NOS" Svetlana/St. Petersburg Winged C 6l6GCs would fetch now??


----------



## David Graves

It's quite unfortunate for them. I had a pair of 5881's in my cart a few days ago at $45cdn. I just went to check out and they were over $60 a tube today. Add tax and shipping, we're around $200. I took the advice on here and checked out Tube Depot. $89cdn shipped. There will be duties of course, but it will still cost half as much. I really like dealing with the Tube Store, but not enough to pay double.


----------



## StevieMac

Jim Soloway said:


> I think the answer is to realize that amps are now in the class of disposable technology and make your price decisions accordingly. I'm using a Quilter Superblock US. It was about $325 new and if I get a few years out of it, I'll have gotten my value out of it.





Chito said:


> That's exactly what I was going to add to what I said. Like anything else these days, it's all disposable.


This is the very reason I've stuck with vintage amps throughout. Most I've owned were 50-70 yrs old and, with minimal maintenance, continued to perform like the day they were built (or better). Unlike the vast majority of what's readily available to consumers today, they really did make things to last back in the day. Same with tubes from the same era (or earlier), I see them all the time, still functioning perfectly in amps. In that one area of consumerism in particular, I just can't abide by the whole throwaway mentality.


----------



## RBlakeney

There are probably a handful of members on here who have enough tubes to keep everyone in tubes for life anyway 😆


----------



## Jim Soloway

StevieMac said:


> This is the very reason I've stuck with vintage amps throughout. Most I've owned were 50-70 yrs old and, with minimal maintenance, continued to perform like the day they were built (or better). Unlike the vast majority of what's readily available to consumers today, they really did make things to last back in the day. Same with tubes from the same era (or earlier), I see them all the time, still functioning perfectly in amps. In that one area of consumerism in particular, I just can't abide by the whole throwaway mentality.


In the last 9 years we've made three international moves and lived in 10 homes. That's not a lifestyle which is conducive to owning or maintaining large 50 year old analog devices, so my opinion on these issues is probably too colored by my other life experiences to mean much to anyone whose life has been a bit more stable


----------



## MetalTele79

It's unfortunate that tube prices have recently shot up but I completely understand. I currently only have a backup set of KT66 tubes but if any of my El84, or EL34 powered amps need a tube I'll deal with the problem at that time I guess.


----------



## David's gas station

David Graves said:


> It's quite unfortunate for them. I had a pair of 5881's in my cart a few days ago at $45cdn. I just went to check out and they were over $60 a tube today. Add tax and shipping, we're around $200. I took the advice on here and checked out Tube Depot. $89cdn shipped. There will be duties of course, but it will still cost half as much. I really like dealing with the Tube Store, but not enough to pay double.


 Alot of product are out of order. You move at the good time.


----------



## Patrice Brousseau

Oh well, I should be ok as I’ve stocked a few tubes in the last 12 years: 12AX7’s, EL34´s, 6L6GC’s, EL84’s, 6V6’s, 7591´s, etc… NOS and new. With the amount of tube gear I own (hifi and MI) and my usage, I’ll probably be fine for a few years…

If I’m not mistaken, Shuguang factory was destroyed by fire back in 2019 and it was supposed to be relocated but it didn’t happened yet. So, the only big supplier remaining is JJ…


----------



## WCGill

Before our move to BC I sold some 2,000 tubes, mostly misc. and TV, but very rare audio tubes as well. I couldn't keep dragging this stuff around forever and I've got a reasonable supply as I'm doing no repairs anymore and only select builds.


----------



## David Graves

What bothers me about this is that it's going to have zero effect on Russia, but it could easily kill small businesses here.


----------



## Paul Running

David Graves said:


> What bothers me about this is that it's going to have zero effect on Russia


Does Russia have all the resources to manufacture vacuum tubes?


----------



## isoneedacoffee

David Graves said:


> What bothers me about this is that it's going to have zero effect on Russia, but it could easily kill small businesses here.


Like you I sympathize with Canadian businesses, but to say it will have zero effect on Russia would likely be inaccurate. The tube factory has owners and workers. They now may be out of a job. The tube factory itself may default on their rent or mortgage, and then it goes up the chain to the bank, etc. And maybe the bank itself has certain financial commitments it will not be able to pay (remember what happened in the US in 2008?). And that's just one small factory in a minute sector of their economy. If one starts adding up everything that's affected in Russia it could be quite the chain reaction.


----------



## Patrice Brousseau

Paul Running said:


> Does Russia have all the resources to manufacture vacuum tubes?


Not sure I understand your question even if it’s not directed toward myself?

Do you mean that you think that Russia is the only one big supplier of new production tubes? Or, that they don’t have the resources to build vacuum tubes??

Anyway, as I understand:

There were three big suppliers back in 2019:


JJ: someone bought the tooling and facility of former Tesla brand. They are still going;
New Sensor, owned by Mike Matthews (?), crafting tubes in Saratov, Russia. All new Tung-Sols, Sovtek, EH, Mullard, etc… reissues are from there and now, unavailable due to the Russian ban of their own exports;
Shuguang: a fire destroyed their main facility in 2019 and there are rumors they will maybe never build tubes again (?).

So, yes, Russia have all resources to manufacture tubes and they were a big player.
Also, the only remains of the big three would be JJ.


----------



## aC2rs

I have no interest in buying any new Russian tubes at the moment but I might buy a set of JJ EL34s to have a spare set on hand.


----------



## Patrice Brousseau

As a sidenote, I had four (not so onerous) old 6973 in my eBay wishlist this week. This morning, they are obviously gone as a lot of tube gear owner are probably like me and want to have a stock of tubes for the following years.

I had to rely on another source and boy, this will be a pricey quad of 6973’s for sure… but I have them at least. Now looking if I have enough 6BQ5/EL84/7189’s in stock for the rest of my life…


----------



## nonreverb

Patrice Brousseau said:


> As a sidenote, I had four (not so onerous) old 6973 in my eBay wishlist this week. This morning, they are obviously gone as a lot of tube gear owner are probably like me and want to have a stock of tubes for the following years.
> 
> I had to rely on another source and boy, this will be a pricey quad of 6973’s for sure… but I have them at least. Now looking if I have enough 6BQ5/EL84/7189’s in stock for the rest of my life…


I have a bunch of 6973's. Certain Leslie speaker models had them which is where I got mine over the years.


----------



## Paul Running

Patrice Brousseau said:


> Do you mean that you think that Russia is the only one big supplier of new production tubes? Or, that they don’t have the resources to build vacuum tubes??


All the raw materials to build or manufacture tubes.


----------



## nonreverb

David Graves said:


> What bothers me about this is that it's going to have zero effect on Russia, but it could easily kill small businesses here.


I believe the whole point of this is to cause disruption to the Russian economy....and it is having that effect now.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## David Graves

Some very good points made here. I guess I was only seeing it from the point of view of Canadas impact on the Russian tube industry. You folks made valid points. If every country impacts their industry just a little, it all adds up eventually. I stand corrected.


----------



## Jim Soloway

David Graves said:


> What bothers me about this is that it's going to have zero effect on Russia, but it could easily kill small businesses here.


If you mean the underlying policy, it's already having a very significant effect.


----------



## Lincoln

I cruised through Mojo Tone last night, and they have no tubes for sale at all. Everything is marked "out of stock". They must be saving what tubes they had for their kits and amp building


----------



## tyler

David Graves said:


> Some very good points made here. I guess I was only seeing it from the point of view of Canadas impact on the Russian tube industry. You folks made valid points. If every country impacts their industry just a little, it all adds up eventually. I stand corrected.


Unfortunately, an unintended impact is that it will likely foster further anti-west sentiment among the general population (at least those who already support Putin and/or buy-in to the propaganda). I certainly don’t know the solution.

But…don’t want to derail the thread! Really annoyed I didn’t grab tubes yesterday ugh


----------



## greco

Why is it that threads can touch on global politics and we can't even go anywhere close to discussing domestic politics?


----------



## WCGill

I hear JJ is only supplying manufacturers, no retailers. Reflektor in Saratov is sanctioned both ways, Mike Matthews stands to lose a bundle and many Russians will be out of work.


----------



## Mark Brown

greco said:


> Why is it that threads can touch on global politics and we can't even go anywhere close to discussing domestic politics?


Because it is much less divisive to say Rah Rah Rah against the evil empire or some such thing than it is to argue for or against the red or blue team at home as people have much stronger, differing opinions.

Losing preferred trading partner status for Russia is a huge deal and will greatly undermine their ability to move good and services into this country. Effectively, yesterday, from my understanding this essentially places something like a 35% tariff on most products coming out of the country. I do however think we should lobby the government and see if we cannot get vacuum tubes removed from that tariff as it will have dire repercussions amongst a small segment of very dedicated people


----------



## greco

Brunz said:


> ....argue for or against the red or blue team at home


What about the orange and green teams?


----------



## Mark Brown

greco said:


> What about the orange and green teams?


We don't need to be taking this any further


----------



## Patrice Brousseau

Paul Running said:


> All the raw materials to build or manufacture tubes.


Ah, you mean the materials that are part of tube manufacturing (metal, etc…). I don’t know, good question!


----------



## Wardo

greco said:


> What about the orange and green teams?


Guitar forums need to be tightly moderated. There was a 50 page dissertation on the AGF Cork Sniffing Aficionado Forum about whether or not strings with multi-colored ball ends effected tone differently than the ones with just plain brass colored ball ends. It ended badly; bridges burned and shed no light while irreconcilable differences emerged that threatened to destabilize the democratic party and society at large. The mainstream media postulated that Russia was somehow involved but no one could validate that hypothesis so it was therefor deemed to be true. The thread was eventually deleted but only after a number of the devotees on the forum sustained severe and continuous psychiatric episodes; many were hospitalized and required lengthy periods of pharmaceutical management upon release. Most were never the same again and it was said that many of them sold off all their high end acoustic guitars that they could hardly play anyway and began listening to ACDC.


----------



## Mark Brown

Wardo said:


> Guitar forums need to be tightly moderated. There was a 50 page dissertation on the AGF Cork Sniffing Aficionado Forum about whether or not strings with multi-colored ball ends effected tone differently than the ones with just plain brass colored ball ends. It ended badly; bridges burned and shed no light while irreconcilable differences emerged that threatened to destabilize the democratic party and society at large. The mainstream media postulated that Russia was somehow involved but no one could validate that hypothesis so it was therefor deemed to true. The thread was eventually deleted but only after a number of the devotees on the forum sustained severe and continuous psychiatric episodes; many were hospitalized and required lengthy periods of pharmaceutical management upon release. Most were never the same again and it was said that many of them sold off all their high end acoustic guitars that they could hardly play anyway and began listening to ACDC.


The worst part is that is almost close enough to reality that I would buy it as true


----------



## Patrice Brousseau

Back on topic: I’ve just ordered eight Shuguang EL34B’s from an Ebay seller as I’ve found securing two quads of Preferred Series EL34 would set me at over 600 CAD…!

I know it could be a gamble but the Preferred Series are just Shuguang OEM for the TubeStore. I know, burn-in, matched, etc…


----------



## tyler

Ladies and gentlemen….tubes are the new toilet paper!!!


----------



## WCGill

Ok Paul, we need a pic of someone leaving a store with a shopping cart piled high with tubes.


----------



## Lincoln

I got an order into Tubes and More (Antique Electronics) last night. Even managed to get a few Electro-Harmonix numbers, but mostly JJ's. I'm done. When I run out of tubes, I'll find something else to do.


----------



## Paul Running

Maybe there will be an increase in Russian tube smuggling...contraband tubes, I still believe the Russian made tubes are the best value for price vs. performance, presently.


----------



## WCGill

We interrupt our program to bring you this important bulletin!

​









*Attention All EHX Tube Customers*

The export restriction on Russian tubes has been resolved for now. We are accepting new orders, processing backorders, and hoping to resume shipping in April. Priority will be given to the oldest orders.

As a reminder: 1) a price increase, to be announced separately, will apply to all back- and new orders; and 2) Canada is now imposing a 35% tariff rate.

For those with combined tube orders over $3,000, you should consider having our Russian warehouse directly ship those combined orders to you, via your nearest Canadian international airport. That will avoid our having to pass along the cost of a heightened US import tariff, expected to be imposed shortly on all Russian tubes. Otherwise, you will, in effect, incur a double tariff on shipments imported first to NYC and then to Canada.

You can cancel any backorder, but we do not recommend this; there is a tremendous shortage of tubes.

Mike Matthews​


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## isoneedacoffee

I caved and bought a matched pair of Groove Tubes EL34s (made by JJ it seems) for $79 plus tax at a guitar store just two blocks from my house. I feel good that I supported a small, local, business. Selection and prices out there are abysmal, so I'm going to try not to think too hard about the quality/value equation here of the brand vs the price.

What is crazy though is that they had a beautiful, used, Squier Starcaster in the window for $250. The tubes I was getting were worth 1/3 of that which is nuts. It's hard for me to make sense of it, especially when I more or less equate tubes with light bulbs.


----------



## Patrice Brousseau

WCGill said:


> We interrupt our program to bring you this important bulletin!
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Attention All EHX Tube Customers*
> 
> The export restriction on Russian tubes has been resolved for now. We are accepting new orders, processing backorders, and hoping to resume shipping in April. Priority will be given to the oldest orders.
> 
> As a reminder: 1) a price increase, to be announced separately, will apply to all back- and new orders; and 2) Canada is now imposing a 35% tariff rate.
> 
> For those with combined tube orders over $3,000, you should consider having our Russian warehouse directly ship those combined orders to you, via your nearest Canadian international airport. That will avoid our having to pass along the cost of a heightened US import tariff, expected to be imposed shortly on all Russian tubes. Otherwise, you will, in effect, incur a double tariff on shipments imported first to NYC and then to Canada.
> 
> You can cancel any backorder, but we do not recommend this; there is a tremendous shortage of tubes.
> 
> Mike Matthews​


Not sure I’m following… So, Russia removed vacuum tubes from the list of products in the export ban?


----------



## WCGill

Apparently. Maybe Mike's in tight with some power. He successfully defended his factory some years ago from the Russian mob and lived to tell about it.


----------



## WCGill

Three years worth of EH correspondence in a week.

​









*Attention All JJ Electronic Tube Customers*

We have faced a mounting set of economic pressures over the past year that have directly raised our overhead. These include continued strains on the supply chain, increased transportation costs, rising inflation, and a need to keep track of and respond to an ever-evolving legal landscape. As a result, we are forced to raise our prices on all JJ Electronic tubes we sell by 15%. This price increase will apply to all backorders and new orders.

Download revised price lists, setting forth the new rates, here:
*Vacuum Tubes Price List (PDF)
Vacuum Tubes Price List (XLS)*

You can cancel any backorder for these tubes if you wish, but we do not recommend this, as there is a tremendous shortage of tubes. We have very limited stocks of JJ Electronic tubes, which will likely only fulfill some 2021 backorders. Plus, we’ve heard that JJ Electronic is not accepting new orders for now.

Mike Matthews​


----------



## nonreverb

WCGill said:


> Two years worth of EH correspondence in a week.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Attention All JJ Electronic Tube Customers*
> 
> We have faced a mounting set of economic pressures over the past year that have directly raised our overhead. These include continued strains on the supply chain, increased transportation costs, rising inflation, and a need to keep track of and respond to an ever-evolving legal landscape. As a result, we are forced to raise our prices on all JJ Electronic tubes we sell by 15%. This price increase will apply to all backorders and new orders.
> 
> Download revised price lists, setting forth the new rates, here:
> *Vacuum Tubes Price List (PDF)
> Vacuum Tubes Price List (XLS)*
> 
> You can cancel any backorder for these tubes if you wish, but we do not recommend this, as there is a tremendous shortage of tubes. We have very limited stocks of JJ Electronic tubes, which will likely only fulfill some 2021 backorders. Plus, we’ve heard that JJ Electronic is not accepting new orders for now.
> 
> Mike Matthews​


It begs the question: How many distributers are there for JJ in North America and have(will) they all fallen in line regarding the price increase? Judging by the price increases I saw before The Tube Store shut down their ordering page, I'd say yes.


----------



## tomee2

So.... when this all ends, won't the price fall drastically because the value of the ruble is basically pennies? Although it sounds like a monopoly might be the result as well if that China factory doesn't come back. Interesting to see what happens.


----------



## Paul Running

China comes back online and partners up with Russia.


----------



## isoneedacoffee

tomee2 said:


> So.... when this all ends, won't the price fall drastically because the value of the ruble is basically pennies? Although it sounds like a monopoly might be the result as well if that China factory doesn't come back. Interesting to see what happens.


When this ends? That's the big question. It could be weeks, months, or years. Nobody knows. But if the ruble is worth pennies, and Russia is cut-off from the rest of the world, I don't think Russia will see a tube factory as a high priority to maintain. Providing tubes for guitarists (largely overseas) vs prioritizing domestic sustenance, basic machinery parts for farming, hospital, military equipment, etc? The choice is clear. So, the longer this lasts, the better chance I see that the Russian tube factory should be considered gone for the foreseeable future.

And, yes, JJ would then be an unexpected monopoly. But it's a small factory, and priority will likely be gven to large amp manufacturers (Fender, Marshall, etc.) before replacement tube distributors.


----------



## keithb7

Ever come into an old tube organ? People throw them out all the time. Most are already gone. Expect to find about 30 12AU7 tubes and a pair of 6V6 tubes. All USA built.

What good are those 12AU7 tubes? Build a micro bassman. You’re set until Greta Thunberg comes knocking on your door.





__





Bassman Micro


Bassman Micro Amplifier



robrobinette.com


----------



## Paul Running

keithb7 said:


> Ever come into an old tube organ? People throw them out all the time. Most are already gone. Expect to find about 30 12AU7 tubes and a pair of 6V6 tubes. All USA built.


If it's a Hammond, it's probably the best freebie you'll ever come across...the quality is superb, including the speakers.


----------



## Patrice Brousseau

TubeStore is opened again… but prices have… ahem… increased by a pretty big margin!

On a sidenote, I’ve bought two backup quads of Shuguang EL34B’s from a seller on eBay… but he is from Shenzhen so the shipping is delayed due to Chinese authorities closing the area for at least one week (COVID-19).


----------



## StevieMac

Gotta be a joke, right? Surely it's a lark based on the current situation... 









NEW 12AX7 TUBES - LOT OF 50 | Reverb


NEW 12AX7 TUBES - LOT OF 50! THIS IS FOR A LOT OF 50 PCS! NEW 12AX7 TUBES, MADE IN CHINA.




reverb.com


----------



## Latole

StevieMac said:


> Gotta be a joke, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW 12AX7 TUBES - LOT OF 50 | Reverb
> 
> 
> NEW 12AX7 TUBES - LOT OF 50! THIS IS FOR A LOT OF 50 PCS! NEW 12AX7 TUBES, MADE IN CHINA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverb.com



Crazy !


----------



## Patrice Brousseau

StevieMac said:


> Gotta be a joke, right? Surely it's a lark based on the current situation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW 12AX7 TUBES - LOT OF 50 | Reverb
> 
> 
> NEW 12AX7 TUBES - LOT OF 50! THIS IS FOR A LOT OF 50 PCS! NEW 12AX7 TUBES, MADE IN CHINA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverb.com


Some folks are pushing the limits and hope that someone will be tempted… !


----------



## nonreverb

StevieMac said:


> Gotta be a joke, right? Surely it's a lark based on the current situation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW 12AX7 TUBES - LOT OF 50 | Reverb
> 
> 
> NEW 12AX7 TUBES - LOT OF 50! THIS IS FOR A LOT OF 50 PCS! NEW 12AX7 TUBES, MADE IN CHINA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverb.com


That's just ridiculous. If that actually sells at the price posted, I'm gonna be a millionaire.


----------



## nonreverb

Patrice Brousseau said:


> TubeStore is opened again… but prices have… ahem… increased by a pretty big margin!
> 
> On a sidenote, I’ve bought two backup quads of Shuguang EL34B’s from a seller on eBay… but he is from Shenzhen so the shipping is delayed due to Chinese authorities closing the area for at least one week (COVID-19).


Wow....have they ever.


----------



## loudtubeamps

nonreverb said:


> That's just ridiculous. If that actually sells at the price posted, I'm gonna be a millionaire.


If I sold my 3 sets of matched RCA 6L6 blackplates,would I get enough to buy a new McLaren?


----------



## Dorian2

Patrice Brousseau said:


> Some folks are pushing the limits and hope that someone will be tempted… !


They're also pusing their luck. People will remember.


----------



## Mark Brown

Gouge me when I have no choice and i will remember you when I do.


----------



## Lincoln

StevieMac said:


> Gotta be a joke, right? Surely it's a lark based on the current situation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW 12AX7 TUBES - LOT OF 50 | Reverb
> 
> 
> NEW 12AX7 TUBES - LOT OF 50! THIS IS FOR A LOT OF 50 PCS! NEW 12AX7 TUBES, MADE IN CHINA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverb.com


Those tubes used to sell for $9 each or less.


----------



## Shaqrad

Things are getting wild...people panic to much, it's not toilet paper. 😁


----------



## WCGill

Russian vacuum tube crisis: US hifi brand Western Electric considers branching out into guitar tubes


Due to Russia’s export bans, American audio equipment manufacturer Western Electric has expressed interest in expanding its operation.




guitar.com


----------



## Milkman

I know there have been products developed to replace tubes with more environmentally friendly alternatives that will plug into existing tube sockets.

Not to go down the rabbit hole of tubes vs SS or modelling, but do they work well? 

Will these solutions gain more footing and possibly evolve into improved designs?


----------



## Paul Running

Milkman said:


> Not to go down the rabbit hole of tubes vs SS or modelling, but do they work well?


They work well if you have an open mind.


----------



## Paul Running

Milkman said:


> Will these solutions gain more footing and possibly evolve into improved designs?


They will if marketing has an open mind and allows engineering to accomplish this task.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Budda said:


> Im once again gonna point to 80s rack gear still kicking. And to a different path, synths.


I have Kurzweil Midiboard from the 80s. Solid state, of course, but no ICs either. Just big resistors and transistors etc that I can pick up with my fingers. So if I ever want it rejuvenated I can (in theory) do it myself.


----------



## PTO

I ordered a pair of different tubes not because I’m panicking, but because I’ve probably learned twice what I knew about tubes in the last couple weeks. I guess the ones currently in my amp will become my “backups.”


----------



## Milkman

Paul Running said:


> They will if marketing has an open mind and allows engineering to accomplish this task.


Ok, so you're saying not a chance in hell...

10-4

Actually it's more a case of GUITARISTS having an open mind. Marketing will be able to tell which way the wind is blowing.


----------



## isoneedacoffee

Milkman said:


> I know there have been products developed to replace tubes with more environmentally friendly alternatives that will plug into existing tube sockets.


I'd love to know more about direct replacement tech. What products are you referring to exactly?


----------



## Milkman

isoneedacoffee said:


> I'd love to know more about direct replacement tech. What products are you referring to exactly?



Perhaps I was mistaken and I probably should have chosen my words more carefully. I would ASSUME someone has been developing retrofittable tube replacement technology. I thought someone on this site had posted an example.

If not, me and Mr. Running will get it going.

You design em and I'll sell em.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Doug Gifford said:


> I have Kurzweil Midiboard from the 80s. Solid state, of course, but no ICs either. Just big resistors and transistors etc that I can pick up with my fingers. So if I ever want it rejuvenated I can (in theory) do it myself.


Oh, and it weighs 90 pounds and I use it as my desk. Has a couple of sliders that don't work and the backup battery is dead, but it still works and still has polyphonic aftertouch which is vanishingly rare and very powerful. No built-in sounds and has to be plugged into a computer or MIDI sound device to actually produce a waveform.

If it was tube, of course, it would weigh more like 200 pounds and could be used as a bed.


----------



## Mark Brown

__





AMT 12AX7 Warm Stone LE - "solid-state" tube


This is a Light Edition version of the hit solid-state functional analog of the 12AX7 – 12AX7 Warm Stone tube!




amt-sales.com





Like those you mean?


----------



## diyfabtone

AMT Electronics 12AX7 Warm Stone Solid State Vaccum Tube (onlypedals.com)


----------



## Milkman

diyfabtone said:


> AMT Electronics 12AX7 Warm Stone Solid State Vaccum Tube (onlypedals.com)


Well, obviously the economies of scale have not yet come into play. The volume goes up, and the price will come down.

People would have to start using them.


----------



## isoneedacoffee

Given the low supply of tubes, this SS version of a 12ax7 seems both interesting and promising.... but then you realize where AMT is located (Siberia) and you wonder when you will get a chance to ever try one if you are so inclined.


----------



## Paul Running

A Russian company however they do distribute to Czech Republic, Slovakia, and Poland...unsure of sanctions to those countries.


----------



## WCGill

More info:









Meeting Supply for Vacuum Tubes - Time to Save Those Tubes?


The situation in Ukraine and the sanctions imposed on Russia are having a significant impact on the global supply of tubes to the audio industry. Both Ukraine and Russia are important suppliers of raw materials, and the sanctions are likely to cause further strain over the supply of source...




audioxpress.com


----------



## nonreverb

WCGill said:


> More info:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meeting Supply for Vacuum Tubes - Time to Save Those Tubes?
> 
> 
> The situation in Ukraine and the sanctions imposed on Russia are having a significant impact on the global supply of tubes to the audio industry. Both Ukraine and Russia are important suppliers of raw materials, and the sanctions are likely to cause further strain over the supply of source...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> audioxpress.com


An interesting read.


----------



## Hamstrung

Relief on the horizon perhaps??








Russian vacuum tube crisis: US hifi brand Western Electric considers branching out into guitar tubes


Due to Russia’s export bans, American audio equipment manufacturer Western Electric has expressed interest in expanding its operation.




guitar.com


----------



## WCGill

I won't enact penalties for copyright infringement, only this time. ;-)


----------



## Patrice Brousseau

Hamstrung said:


> Relief on the horizon perhaps??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russian vacuum tube crisis: US hifi brand Western Electric considers branching out into guitar tubes
> 
> 
> Due to Russia’s export bans, American audio equipment manufacturer Western Electric has expressed interest in expanding its operation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guitar.com


However, be prepared to pay premium price for new tubes from them… Their 300B’s are:

*Matched Pair $1499 • Single Tube $699 • Matched Quad $3099*


----------



## Patrice Brousseau

Oops, double post!


----------



## Latole

Who use a 300B tubes in their guitar amp ?


----------



## Budda

Latole said:


> Who use a 300B tubes in their guitar amp ?


Not plebians i can tell you that.


----------



## Patrice Brousseau

Latole said:


> Who use a 300B tubes in their guitar amp ?


Nobody, I know. It’s just that I was saying that I’d hope they won’t charge an insane amount like their 300B’s… It’s the only tube they manufacture right now.


----------



## WCGill

Latole said:


> Who use a 300B tubes in their guitar amp ?


None other than George Alessandro, the "American Coonhound" model which doesn't seem to be current. Not that good?


----------



## Patrice Brousseau

WCGill said:


> None other than George Alessandro, the "American Coonhound" model which doesn't seem to be current. Not that good?


Oh, I was wrong then, assuming that it was only a tube for the hifi crowd (I’m part of them also ).

Probably a lot of them in this amp: four, six?

***Edit: I don’t see anything on his website, could it be a custom offering?



https://alessandro-products.com/amplifiers/



Edit no2: ah yes, not available anymore…


----------



## diyfabtone

300B's would make a smooth, low-powered Jazz amp but I'll stick with pentodes. If by some miracle the new WE tubes are 'reasonably priced' I'd give em a try.


----------



## WCGill

6A5G's in my stereo mono blocks.


----------



## Paul Running

I never knew a guitarist who really bonded with triodes for output tubes, I believe they're out there though; they require high-signal drive to overload, they look like solid-state devices on a scope, during overdrive too, could be a reason why most guitarist stay away from them...undesirable overdrive...they are exceptional for fidelity.


----------



## nonreverb

I have a pair of PX4's which make good output tubes for home audio.


----------



## WCGill

https://brimaruk.com/valves/triodes/brimar-px4/?wmc-currency=EUR



Not cheap either.


----------



## nonreverb

WCGill said:


> https://brimaruk.com/valves/triodes/brimar-px4/?wmc-currency=EUR
> 
> 
> 
> Not cheap either.


NOS Marconi late '30's early '40's. I'll wind up selling them as I'll never have a use for them.


----------



## WCGill

nonreverb said:


> NOS Marconi late '30's early '40's. I'll wind up selling them as I'll never have a use for them.


With your skill set, a build would be easy-peasy. And fun!


----------



## nonreverb

WCGill said:


> With your skill set, a build would be easy-peasy. And fun!


Lol...thanks. I think I'd prefer the $$$$ though. I have a myriad of other tubes I could make something cool with.


----------



## DavidP

PSA for those presently in need of JJ 6V6S tubes that appear to be sold out everywhere. 
There are a few Apex matched quad sets available at Lee's Electronic Supply in Vancouver (Lee's Electronic Components) -- a great little shop that has all sorts of parts. I picked up a burned-in set this morning; there were a couple remaining, and they do ship. 
You're welcome!


----------



## diyfabtone

One set remaining! Thx


----------



## WCGill

More on WE.









Exclusive: Western Electric confirms plans to tackle the tube crisis with its Georgia factory


The pro-audio brand tells Guitar.com how it plans to bring US-made guitar amp tubes back – and why it doesn’t want to charge a premium for doing so.




guitar.com


----------



## WCGill

The last of my Russky EL84's. I bought a 50-lot from a seller in the Ukraine when there were still lots of military tubes floating around, then the supply dried up. These are 6P14P-EV's, equivalent to 7189's, tough tubes, great sounding. At the time I also bought quantities of the high end Gold Lion N709/EL84's from New Sensor to use. Vox AC30 circuits destroyed them in short order as they couldn't handle the voltages. The EV's didn't even break a sweat.


----------



## nonreverb

WCGill said:


> More on WE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exclusive: Western Electric confirms plans to tackle the tube crisis with its Georgia factory
> 
> 
> The pro-audio brand tells Guitar.com how it plans to bring US-made guitar amp tubes back – and why it doesn’t want to charge a premium for doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guitar.com


That is encouraging news!


----------



## loudtubeamps

WCGill said:


> The last of my Russky EL84's. I bought a 50-lot from a seller in the Ukraine when there were still lots of military tubes floating around, then the supply dried up. These are 6P14P-EV's, equivalent to 7189's, tough tubes, great sounding. At the time I also bought quantities of the high end Gold Lion N709/EL84's from New Sensor to use. Vox AC30 circuits destroyed them in short order as they couldn't handle the voltages. The EV's didn't even break a sweat.
> 
> View attachment 409849


I had to login just to say....sweet! And ....a


----------



## tomee2

Latole said:


> Who use a 300B tubes in their guitar amp ?


No one. Yet. ..correction.. it was tried! 
You probably know this...but it's an esoteric tube used in the single ended triode ,SET, ultra hifi stereo amp world. The amps these go in are thousands of dollars, some are high 5 figures. Usually paired with large Western Electric, Altec, JBL, Tannoy or custom built horn based speakers.
The original use for these was theatre amplifiers and I think telephone repeater amps, placed all over the US and even on the ocean floor to amplify voice signals. We're talking about 1930s technology, but the tube was designed to be as linear as possible with a minimum of amplifier components and other tubes, and the design life was over 10 000 hours. A very good amp can be built with 2 tubes, 3 counting a rectifier tube. 
The early WE theatre amplifiers are the holy grail for the SET amp fans - most are now in Japan where they began collecting them back in the 70s, along with Marantz and McIntosh tube gear. 
Anyways......

I bought an amp today for $175 with 4 Ruby 6L6GCs in it. Am I rich now?


----------



## WCGill

Despair ye not, salvation is at hand!









The Vacuum Tube’s Forgotten Rival


Magnetic amplifiers, the alt-tech of the Third Reich, lasted into the Internet era




spectrum.ieee.org


----------



## butterknucket

So what is going on at this point? I haven't been paying much attention to the tube situation as of late.


----------



## Chito

Not sure how bad it is, but I managed to get 2 pairs of 6l6s. One pair are JJs and the other is TungSols. I guess it's harder to find certain ones like 6v6s and el34s?


----------



## butterknucket

Chito said:


> Not sure how bad it is, but I managed to get 2 pairs of 6l6s. One pair are JJs and the other is TungSols. I guess it's harder to find certain ones like 6v6s and el34s?


I've only had a 6V6 amp for several years now. I'm open to better modelling options at this point.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Milkman

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 415202



Might as well be printing an abacus.


----------



## Patrice Brousseau

Well, I’m ok now power tubes wise: got a fair price for three quads of Marshall EL34B’s (Shuguang basic) from Watford Valves in Great Britain. Stock for life as I don’t use my five EL34’s amps daily. I also have two well used quads (EH and JJ’s) and three used but good testing quads of Tesla’s old production…


----------



## Lincoln

Not sure if it was just craziness, but I saw a tube set for a super reverb listed on ebay tonight for $705.00 plus shipping.


----------



## 2N1305

Milkman said:


> Might as well be printing an abacus.


Gosh, you do NOT like tubes, do you sir! LOL

I like tubes. I like transistors, I like Integrated circuits. I like pizza. 🙃


----------



## Patrice Brousseau

Lincoln said:


> Not sure if it was just craziness, but I saw a tube set for a super reverb listed on ebay tonight for $705.00 plus shipping.


A bit crazy yeah…


----------



## Patrice Brousseau

WCGill said:


> The last of my Russky EL84's. I bought a 50-lot from a seller in the Ukraine when there were still lots of military tubes floating around, then the supply dried up. These are 6P14P-EV's, equivalent to 7189's, tough tubes, great sounding. At the time I also bought quantities of the high end Gold Lion N709/EL84's from New Sensor to use. Vox AC30 circuits destroyed them in short order as they couldn't handle the voltages. The EV's didn't even break a sweat.
> 
> View attachment 409849


This is the 7189 equivalent isn’t it? Sturdy little tubes.
**Should had read correctly dumb me…

I have this tube in a lot of my hifi EL84 tube amps and won’t probably have to replace them before I’m out of this planet…


----------



## Lincoln

I got a new EZ81 out of Bulgaria today. Tesla brand, made in Czechoslovakia. Arrived about a month early and was well packaged inside a metal can with a screw lid. 

I had trouble finding one. And I already had the amp built (AC15 clone) when I discovered I did not have an EZ81.


----------



## WCGill

Lincoln said:


> I got a new EZ81 out of Bulgaria today. Tesla brand, made in Czechoslovakia. Arrived about a month early and was well packaged inside a metal can with a screw lid.
> 
> I had trouble finding one. And I already had the amp built (AC15 clone) when I discovered I did not have an EZ81.


AC15, well done! It's a very complicated task.


----------



## Milkman

2N1305 said:


> Gosh, you do NOT like tubes, do you sir! LOL
> 
> I like tubes. I like transistors, I like Integrated circuits. I like pizza. 🙃


No, I have nothing against tubes. I have some tube amps, even built a few. I also like dial phones, Leslie speakers and 1960s muscle cars.


----------



## nonreverb

Lincoln said:


> I got a new EZ81 out of Bulgaria today. Tesla brand, made in Czechoslovakia. Arrived about a month early and was well packaged inside a metal can with a screw lid.
> 
> I had trouble finding one. And I already had the amp built (AC15 clone) when I discovered I did not have an EZ81.


Should you run into this issue in the future, contact me....I have tons of NOS and good used tubes.


----------



## butterknucket

Behold! The Future!


----------



## nonreverb

butterknucket said:


> Behold! The Future!


....of landfill.


----------



## Lincoln

WCGill said:


> AC15, well done! It's a very complicated task.


Thank you
The AC15 clone lives BTW! And it is a very loud little amp, produces an amazing amount of sound energy 😋 (good sound energy, not bad sound energy)

Only one little hiccup on startup. I had no B+. Started looking and tracking and found I had somehow connected the HV leads from the transformer to rec. tube terminals 2 & 6 instead of 1 & 7.
wtf? 😵


----------



## AJ6stringsting

Wow !!!! .... reminds me of the Oil shortages of the 1970's .

Back in the 1970's ,during the " Oil Shortage ", their would be cars lined up for blocks to get gas at gas stations. 
My Father's boss has a large boat and invited us to go fishing , 3 miles off the California coast.

We literally, had to dodge large Oil Tankers loaded with oil waiting to bring oil into the US ..... their were probably over 100 tankers..... 

Maybe, we should just start relying on Jfet diodes, instead of tubes


----------



## Dorian2

butterknucket said:


> Behold! The Future!


I'm with you.


----------

